# Dynaudio 240 MKII. Is mine Fake or Genuine?



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi guys, well I've seen a couple of earlier threads on comparing Fake & Genuine Dynaudio 240MKII. I just took ownership of a set of these Dyns and would like to get your kind advice if the purchase that I made is an Fake or Genuine set? I have attached as much pictures as possible for your reference.

I have also checked the Mobile Audio Solutions webpage on comparing Fake & Real but the thing is mine has a few features that are both similiar in Fakes & Genuine sets which is making me real confused. Also if anyone of you guys has the email address of Mr. Emilios Mandalios of Dynaudio do kindly let me know of it via my email at [email protected].

The pictures of my set are as attached in the link below:

Pictures by Xai-V-iaX - Photobucket

Flickr: Xai-V-iaX's Photostream

Thanks.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry to tell you this but yes, they're fake. 

The cone should be more pulpy. That sticker on the back of the tweeter is a give-away indicating being fake. There are a few other reasons I forgot but I'm positive they're fake.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Griffith said:


> The cone should be more pulpy


?? Not sure what you mean by pulpy. I have the real deals and ain't nothing pulpy about them. It's a molded one piece cone...have you ever seen them formed? It's a polymer..basically plastic. Like you said though, some stuff looks real, and some doesn't. Crossovers look real using the Solen cap, upside down cap, coils look right, PCB has the stamped letters, and the traces look original. Baskets have the flat recessed screw holes, but then again the basket in pic 9 looks kind of funky. It's really hard to tell because I don't think Dynaudio had started using the holographic stickers when those first came out.

[email protected] should go to emilio. Not sure how he can help you though without seeing the drivers first hand.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Click link for fake vs real. mobile audio solutions





.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

evo9 said:


> Click link for fake vs real. mobile audio solutions


I think he said he had already done that and some of the things look real, and some look kind of hokey, and not Dyn quality.


----------



## splicer (Oct 4, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Crossovers look real using the Solen cap, upside down cap, coils look right, PCB has the stamped letters, and the traces look original.


"Belnic" capacitors? The real brand is "Bennic." Inductors looks kind of sloppy, too.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

splicer said:


> "Belnic" capacitors? The real brand is "Bennic." Inductors looks kind of sloppy, too.


yeah I noticed that too, but those PCB traces are spot on. Personally I wouldn't buy anything that pricey unless it was from an authorized dealer, and or someone here with a great trader reference.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I've owned many Dynaudio's and have saved a few pics of them. All of the real MD100 that I have owned had an allen head in the rear stud. Dynaudio changed the sticker design several times over the years. Five different real examples pictured below. Some of the early MD100 had "Dynaudio Mobile Fidelity" on the front flange.

It looks like your pics do not have the allen head stud. All of the fakes I have seen had *D2 17 59* as the numbers on the red sticker. I notice yours are the same .

*Real MD100's.* Old style:




























*Real MD100's.* New style:





































*------------------------------*

*Fake MD100.* The sticker is centered differently where it is die cut around the terminals and numbers are D2 17 59. The fakes I've seen come with a non-allen head stud. 










*------------------------------*

*Fake MW160.* Numbers D2 18 11. Notice the extra thick mounting flange. Real ones are thinner.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

With the quality of knock offs today...I have no problem buying from an authorized dealer. No way I'm sending a grand or more to some eBay douchebag just to get ripped off.


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Griffith said:


> Sorry to tell you this but yes, they're fake.
> 
> The cone should be more pulpy. That sticker on the back of the tweeter is a give-away indicating being fake. There are a few other reasons I forgot but I'm positive they're fake.


Yup, I acknowledge it....its an FAKE unit...


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ya, I sent Mr. Emilios Mandalios the pics of the Dyns and he confirmed that its an FAKE unit....


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry man that sucks. Authorized dealer or factory direct when you can.


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Lancejoker said:


> Sorry man that sucks. Authorized dealer or factory direct when you can.


Its aight mate, have sent it back to seller for refund...now considering to get either Focal Polyglass 165VB or Helix Esprit HXS136....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

so who was the seller ?

alot of effort goes into those fakes, why not make a true speaker line? 

are dyns really worth $1k ? do they really sound that good? (scratches chin)


----------



## KingDiamond (Apr 4, 2008)

Just watch out buying Focal's on ebay. I bought used Polyglass 165V2's on there a couple years ago and they ended up being genuine crossovers with fake tweeters and mids. There are too many scam artists out there these days. I guess some guys might not even know they are selling a fake product especially if it's used.


----------



## Jusufs (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi MACS.
I can't see any pictures from OLD and NEW style.
Please send it again.

My MW160 and MD100 pictures, buyed on ebay Germany.
Are they fake ? It looks good, glue on tinsel wire ...
But the crossover seems old with mark X-240.

I'll send the pictures to Mr. Emilios Mandalios [email protected]

Thanks for help.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm no guru in xover, but this look cheap as hell...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

basshead said:


> i'm no guru in xover, but this look cheap as hell...


which is exactly how the originals looked. Here's my original crossover from a System 260 that I bought from my place of employment, who were in fact the first Authorized Dynaudio Retailers in Las Vegas







.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

i was talking about the internals ;-)


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

basshead said:


> i was talking about the internals ;-)


it's the same, I can pull off the cover if you'd like, but...they're the same. It's a first run X-over before the MkII sets


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

cool, i never had Dyn... I guess it does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry the other picture links crapped out. I'll repost again for future comparison.

*Real* MD100's. Old and new style.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fake* MD100 and MW160. Notice the sticker centering is different where it is die cut around the terminals on the fake MD100. The MW160 has an extra thick mounting flange. Real ones are thinner.


----------



## Jusufs (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for help. But whats your opinion ?
Do I have a real old one - I hope !
Best regards,

Jozef from Europe


----------



## bertje (Feb 10, 2007)

These are real one's Jusufs, I had severals sets which looks exactly the same. Crossover is a bit cheap for sure, but original.
Rob.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

^ X2


----------



## Jusufs (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Bertje for positive information. Many thanks also to all from this forum.
I have compared the loudspeaker to my Contour S 1.4 bass-mid.
Looks also very similary. Now I'm planning to buy a DLS A3 Ultimate amp and mount all to my new Suzuki SX4 sedan :0)
Greatings to Holland from Slovakia.


----------



## Jusufs (Jan 10, 2010)

I became answer from Mr. Emilios Mandalios, many thanks to all !!!
Can anybody make a detailed photo from X250 crossover - both sides please and post it here ?
Link will be fine, thanks.

These look to be real but they are the original version of the System 240mk. I would have to see more detailed pics of the MW160s but I can tell you with 85% certainty that these are real. 

Please let me know if I can help you further. If you want to update this system run it active or upgrade to the X250 crossover network.

Thanks
Emilios

Dynaudio North America | Sales

Emilios Mandalios
Sales Executive / 12 Volt Manager 
[email protected]sa.com

1140 Tower Lane
Bensenville, IL 60106
Phone 630.238.4200
Mobile 847.774.4619
Fax 630.238.0112
Dynaudio - Authentic Fidelity


----------

